
Making ASP.NET apps first-class citizens on Google Cloud Platform - sidcool
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/08/making-ASP.NET-apps-first-class-citizens-on-Google-Cloud-Platform.html
======
blackoil
If MS plays its cards well, .NET can take a decent marketshare from of Java.
C# as a language seems more polished and friendly then Java/Scala. MS has some
of the best compiler/language folks in industry. Next couple of years should
be interesting, with .net core, VSC, typescript and all OSS, lets see if MS is
able to capture any developer mindshare.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Yes! The only reason several projects I worked on used Java was due to its
ability to run on several platforms (especially Linux). .Net is a very solid
framework with C# being absolutely awesome and, in my opinion, far better than
Java.

I'm excited I may be able to play with C# again in the very, very near future.

~~~
indianapolis92
> I'm excited I may be able to play with C# again in the very, very near
> future.

Can't you just install windows as everybody else and start playing with your
programming languages of choice?

~~~
BinaryIdiot
I mean yes but that's an awful lot of effort and storage space taken up to
install it and I don't have much storage left. I would much rather use it
natively on Mac OS X and Linux with the option of deploying to Windows or
Linux. When it's as flexible as Java in that way I'm going to use it :)

~~~
indianapolis92
I don't think you'll get a visual studio build for linux or osx. That would
mean making desktop .net cross platform and it's not in microsoft agenda. So i
think you'd better wait until java becomes as awesome as c# is for you already
:)

~~~
zeppelin101
.NET Core & Visual Studio Code are current options, too.

~~~
rpeden
JetBrains' Rider is looking really good in private beta, too. The last e-mail
they sent out mentioned that the public preview version will be out soon.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
I didn't realize this was a thing! Thanks! I'm looking forward to trying it
out.

------
slap_shot
I just finished a project on Azure and am now doing a project on Google Cloud.
I've been blown away by the documentation and user experience. It's by far my
favorite between AWS, Azure, and GCP.

Glad to see Windows VMs are now supported. Any intention to add C# drivers for
the services, namely Pub/Sub?

~~~
jahewson
> Glad to see Windows VMs are now supported. Any intention to add C# drivers
> for the services, namely Pub/Sub?

You might want to read the article. About 1/3 of it is devoted to announcing
their new .net client libraries.

~~~
jc4p
I don't know if I should post this comment or not, but for the record this is
one of the HN guidelines I try to abide by the most:

> Please don't insinuate that someone hasn't read an article. "Did you even
> read the article? It mentions that" can be shortened to "The article
> mentions that."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
teh_klev
I do too....but.....

"You might want to read the article" !== "Did you even read the article" in
terms of intentional snark for which that guideline is intended.

Parent also points out that a decent chunk of the article is about the support
libs,

To quote fairly early on in the article just from a quick scan (Ctrl+F "pub"):

 _" These libraries are in beta today, and include wrappers for Google
BigQuery, Google Cloud Storage, Google Cloud Pub/Sub and Google Cloud
Datastore, with more on the way"_

------
Locke1689
This is great work! Congrats to Jon Skeet and the other Google people who made
this happen!

------
swalsh
From an Azure point of view, knowing that I have options makes me a lot more
willing to build a business using those technologies. Really glad to see
Google support it.

------
ragnoaraknos
It's really interesting to me that platforms traditionally dominated by linux-
based workloads are all now courting the 'presumed' enterprise windows based
workloads.

As I .NET dev, I very much approve

~~~
discordance
I know it's just compute, but it still seems weird to run Windows Server on
GCP.

That said it doesn't seem so weird to run Linux vms on Azure.

~~~
slap_shot
Is there any particular reason why it seems weird? Is it because they've never
supported it, or something more involved?

~~~
discordance
Totally an irrational personal bias that I need to drop...

When you think of Google and deploying to the cloud, Borg and K8s come to
mind. That's their expertise. Windows Server doesn't fit into that picture.

I guess it is the same with Azure and running Linux VMs there. Although a
third of Azure VMs run Linux, the marketing and public awareness hasn't caught
up with that reality.

------
KirinDave
I'm really happy this is the case.

I'm not the biggest fan of the ASP.NET ecosystem, but I'm becoming
increasingly aware of how desperately the Java ecosystem needs genuine
competition. This can only be another forcing function on other major
ecosystems.

It's also the case that people have made credible points about how the windows
platform actually provides better performance per price point for specific
types of applications. While I found that very surprising, I think that
ultimately we need to follow the data and provide similar pressure on Linux's
I/O performance.

~~~
Locke1689
If you haven't already pinged one of my colleagues I'd be happy to hear your
rants regarding .NET :) ( angocke @ msft )

~~~
KirinDave
I'll let you know once I play with the new drop for .NET Core.

------
biot
Sounds good but lacks the management that Azure provides. For example, running
SQL Server in a VM means you're taking on all the responsibility for uptime,
redundancy, backups, security, etc. Whereas Azure SQL abstracts all that away
and you can focus on your application code instead of managing infrastructure.

~~~
sv123
I know its not the same, but google has a managed mysql offering
([https://cloud.google.com/sql/](https://cloud.google.com/sql/)). Depending on
what you are doing it may be sufficient. My experience with the sql azure
performance has been pretty lackluster when comparing with sql running on even
a tiny vm.

------
jacques_chester
I'm on the Cloud Foundry buildpacks team, my time is donated by Pivotal.

If you want to run dotnet core apps on GCP _right now_ , you can do it by
installing Cloud Foundry and the dotnet-core buildpack[0].

Of course, installing Cloud Foundry on CF is still harder than it ought to be
for tire-kicking.

So we've added the dotnet-core buildpack in Pivotal Web Services, as a
beta[1], looking for feedback. Please give it a go and come find us on
Slack[2] in the buildpacks channel.

[0] [https://github.com/cloudfoundry-community/dotnet-core-
buildp...](https://github.com/cloudfoundry-community/dotnet-core-buildpack)
[1] [https://blog.run.pivotal.io/introducing-the-net-core-
buildpa...](https://blog.run.pivotal.io/introducing-the-net-core-buildpack-
beta-on-pws/) [2]
[https://cloudfoundry.slack.com/](https://cloudfoundry.slack.com/)

------
gentleteblor
This is great news all around. More flexibility for .Net developers, GCE gets
access to a market segement Azure and AWS have dominated so far.

Well done.

------
Yhippa
Offtopic but there's something thrilling about going through the Mono
tutorials and getting ASP.NET apps to run on Linux. Kind of like it's a new
world and I finally get to play with the bleeding edge toys as someone in Java
EE land. As others have mentioned, the documentation is really good.

Maybe this is my chance to finally get some Stack Overflow karma...

~~~
jongalloway2
If you want to get ASP.NET set up on Linux, I'd recommend using ASP.NET Core
instead of Mono at this point. There's a tutorial on developing ASP.NET Core
on OS X with VS Code ([https://docs.asp.net/en/latest/tutorials/your-first-
mac-aspn...](https://docs.asp.net/en/latest/tutorials/your-first-mac-
aspnet.html)) which will work just fine on multiple flavors of Linux, too.

------
hitr
The amount of .net apps enterprise runs is difficult to ignore by any cloud
provider.This is a very good move by Google . But I feel they should also give
a PaaS offering like Azure App Service (.net core on AppEngine may be)
.Because enterprises who uses Azure IaaS VMs also need AD integrations most of
the times and they will choose AZURE for that.

------
guiomie
Quick question, maybe someone here knows. Any plans to get .net core supported
on app engine? This seems like a great fit for Web API web services as opposed
to a full blown Windows compute engine machine?

